# Deer ribs.........



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Are some good stuff. Hot smoked a mulie rack to see how they would turn out. Heard here and there they are not too bad so i figured i would give it a try. Used Alton Browns rib recipe and put em on there for 4 hours or so with hickory chips, gotta get em while there nice and hot still. No more rib meat in the burger pile. :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

We tried making bbq whitetail ribs for the 1st time this week and they turned out pretty good. Next time we're going to try to pressure cook them a while 1st to make them a little more tender.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

make boneless ribs, cut the rib meat out, wash, then boil them for 20 min, wash them, put them in the oven for and hour and a half , then take them out wash them , then put them back in the oven for 30 min with BBQ with a little water.very good eatting! P. S. when you put them in theoven make sure you have some water in the pan and have it coverd.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

when we cooked ours we had water in and cooked at 200 deg for a few hours but came out a little chewy. tasted good though.


----------

